# Felt Z5 vs Trek Domane 4.3



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

First road bike in many years. I ride about 50 miles per week. I'm looking for a comfortable ride. 

Any opinions or help would be appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

It drives me crazy to constantly read this same sort of question. The answers are always going to be the same. You have to ride the bikes yourself to determine what works best for you. Nobody else can make that assessment.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> First road bike in many years. I ride about miles per week. I'm looking for a comfortable ride.
> 
> Any nay opinions or help would be appreciated.
> 
> TIA


Get a Honda. They make really smooth road bikes. You would be suprised how fast they are too.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Then don't read it. 

I've tried out both bikes, but only for 25-30 minutes each. They seem similar to me. Both are comfortable, and they ride and handle corners well. No complaints on either bike. I'm looking for something to push one bike over the other.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> Then don't read it.
> 
> I've tried out both bikes, but only for 25-30 minutes each. They seem similar to me. Both are comfortable, and they ride and handle corners well. No complaints on either bike. I'm looking for something to push one bike over the other.


The Trek is a better bike hands down. Felt makes a good bike but I have yet to hear anyone complain about the Domane.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Mckdaddy said:


> First road bike in many years. I ride about miles per week. I'm looking for a comfortable ride.
> 
> Any opinions or help would be appreciated.
> 
> TIA


I went with the Domane after considering a bunch of bikes in this ("endurance-race") and the "all-arounder" class. It just didn't have any downside. That being said, Felt's are great bikes too and, for the price, they are really tough to beat. You get internal cable routing, a solid bb30 bottom bracket, more than decent weight, a limited lifetime warranty, etc. It's a little cheaper as well. The components are pretty much a wash, so I could see why you are having a hard time. I would probably go with the Trek (which again, I did), but that is 100% subjective man. It's a toss-up for sure. I wish you the best.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I test rode a bunch of the "common" brands and wound up getting the Domane 5.2...
I love it, it had the best feel to me and you won't ride it if it does not feel good to you.
The streets in my area are rough, lots of bumps and poor pavement and the domane gave the most comfortable ride in those conditions IMO. Either bike is a good choice, it will still boil down to which you feel is the best fit for you.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

How each bike fits you will trump any technology in the bike. You have to ride them to know. The best bike in the world fit improperly to a rider will not be comfortable. It's only after you have a bike that fits, can you worry about whether the frame is overly stiff , etc.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> How each bike fits you will trump any technology in the bike. You have to ride them to know. The best bike in the world fit improperly to a rider will not be comfortable. It's only after you have a bike that fits, can you worry about whether the frame is overly stiff , etc.


Is "fit" of a bike something "you just know"? They both felt fine to me in the short rides of each, but I don't know for sure that they "fit". 

Thanks for for all the responses


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> Is "fit" of a bike something "you just know"? They both felt fine to me in the short rides of each, but I don't know for sure that they "fit".
> 
> Thanks for for all the responses


Yes and no. Feeling fine on a short test ride gets you in the ballpark. But, many issues will only show up after hours on the bike. You really need someone to properly fit you to the bike.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mckdaddy said:


> Is "fit" of a bike something "you just know"? They both felt fine to me in the short rides of each, but I don't know for sure that they "fit".
> 
> Thanks for for all the responses


To a large extent yes, however a responsible bike shop can help. In the Tri-state area the bike shop that probably does the best fitting is Signature Cycle. They do the standard measurements, but also check the flexibility of your joints and film you riding a test mock/adjustable test bike. 

I went to R&A and they measured me , put me on the bike and made the appropriate adjustments. That said, after riding the bike things needed to change. First i learned in the real world that the seat was too high and I was rocking as I rode, so down went the seat a half centimeter, also the seat hard , discussed it with the bike shop and after discussion we switched to a flatter model which solved the issue.

On my old bike an improper fit resulted in a tight jaw. Fortunately that issue was solve by raising the seat, and correcting ,angle of the handlebars and going with a different design bar.

So the answer is you will notice if the bike is not fitting right,


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> The Trek is a better bike hands down. Felt makes a good bike but I have yet to hear anyone complain about the Domane.


As a Felt Z4 owner...I pretty much couldn't disagree with this more.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fit is a science, but the test ride is a good indicator that both bike's geometry probably works for you and that you are likely on the right size. Tweaks can be necessary on any bike and your set-up could even change over time. With everything being said in here, it really just is a personal call. I, like others, happen to think that the Domane is one of the best bikes on the road right now, but I also hear a lot of good things about the Felt Z Series. 

Trek Domane 4.3 review - BikeRadar

Felt Z5 review - BikeRadar

Also, as far as fits go, after having my first fit on one (unexpectedly--just in the right place at the right time as someone was being trained on the machine), I am now a big fan of fit machines (Retul, Serotta, Guru, etc.). It takes all the guess-work out of it and brings it down to trying measurements and different set-ups while in motion with the aid of a computer system. I was skepitcal before I experienced it, but it is good stuff. The guy that fit me on the machine was experienced though. I know the Guru system can help you determine which bike and/or brand is a better fit for you. If you think fit is an issue, maybe it is worth spending some dough to get a really accurate fit on a machine. If fit is not an issue, just get the one you like more man and we can't help you with that really. 

Bike Fitting: Dorel’s New Guru Experience | Bicycling Magazine

Retul Fit System review - BikeRadar

BIKE TESTS: THE GURU FIT EXPERIENCE HAS ARRIVED


----------



## 80sroadie (Jul 30, 2012)

chudak said:


> As a Felt Z4 owner...I pretty much couldn't disagree with this more.


+++++ My Z3 is awesome.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> The Trek is a better bike hands down. Felt makes a good bike but I have yet to hear anyone complain about the Domane.





chudak said:


> As a Felt Z4 owner...I pretty much couldn't disagree with this more.





80sroadie said:


> +++++ My Z3 is awesome.


add one more plus to this... another satisfied Felt Z rider here. don't think I could have wanted anything more out of the bike.

and fwiw, all the bikes in the Z series are supposed to have the same amount of stiffness and vertical compliance. furthermore, the Z5, Z4, Z3 are the same frames with different group sets.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

RoadEye said:


> add one more plus to this... another satisfied Felt Z rider here. don't think I could have wanted anything more out of the bike.
> 
> and fwiw, all the bikes in the Z series are supposed to have the same amount of stiffness and vertical compliance. furthermore, the Z5, Z4, Z3 are the same frames with different group sets.


I'm sure they are both good bikes. Whether the Domane is significantly better, probably rests on whether 'iso-speed' is a meaningful advancement or useless hype.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

easy

felt f4

F4 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> Whether the Domane is significantly better, probably rests on whether 'iso-speed' is a meaningful advancement or useless hype.


Agreed


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'm sure they are both good bikes.


no doubt this is true.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'm sure they are both good bikes. Whether the Domane is significantly better, probably rests on whether 'iso-speed' is a meaningful advancement or useless hype.


I have found that it isn't hype. It takes a really rough surface to show the difference, but the Domane shines on truly rough stuff... like cattle grates.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

obed said:


> The streets in my area are rough, lots of bumps and poor pavement and the domane gave the most comfortable ride in those conditions IMO. Either bike is a good choice, it will still boil down to which you feel is the best fit for you.



My my city is the same way, terrible streets. I give the domane the edge for this reason alone.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I test rode the Felt Z and the trek Domane back to back in my 7 bike test ride. The Felt Z was a very nice bike, and I would be happy to own one. But without a doubt, the Trek Domane was a better riding bike in my opinion. Smoother ride and a bit snappier when pushed out of the saddle. I do not own either bike right now, but will be buying a Domane soon. The Isospeed is definitely NOT hype. I entered the LBS thinking I wanted a Pinarello and left the store sold on the Domane. Amazing ride quality, yet still racy.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckdaddy said:


> First road bike in many years. I ride about 50 miles per week. I'm looking for a comfortable ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to go out and test ride bikes that are within your budget and then see which one is a good fit


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a dirty little secret about road bikes:

The only thing that's important is fit. At any given price level, bikes from each of the major brands are roughly the same. MAYBE if you did a lengthy, side by side comparison, and if you were a really experienced rider, you could discern some meaningful differences that weren't related to fit, but even that's just a maybe.

If you rode both bikes for a decent amount of time, and were comfortable on both, and they both fit properly, then get the one with the color scheme you like better. That's going to be more of a real difference than you'll ever notice in actual riding.

And by the way I say this as a very satisfied Trek owner.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> Here's a dirty little secret about road bikes:
> 
> The only thing that's important is fit. At any given price level, bikes from each of the major brands are roughly the same. MAYBE if you did a lengthy, side by side comparison, and if you were a really experienced rider, you could discern some meaningful differences that weren't related to fit, but even that's just a maybe.
> 
> ...



Not tht much a secret. Fairly well understood by many. Of course the ad-men will clearly try to spin it the other way.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Much thanks for the responses so far.

As I've said, they both feel good to me and I wouldn't significantly rate one over the other. I'm leaning domane b/c of how terrible some of the roads are that I'd be riding on regularly.

Let's talk about "free-fitting" vs "custom-fitting". First, I'm a recreational rider. I ride about 50 miles a week on the road via my knobby-tired mb (I'm a glutton for punishment). I'm not looking to switch out tires on the mb, would rather just add a bike to the family. I'm looking for a comfortable ride.

Having said all that, only 1 LBS in my city sells Felt. They said I didn't need custom-fitting. They said they could learn a lot about me by watching me ride in their big parking lot, and make adjustments to the saddle and stem height. He said they could do a more "involved fit" later on if I develop any problems, but they don't sell a custom-fitting process.

A LBS nearby me sells Trek. They said a free-fitting might be good enough, but asked that I consider a custom-fitting. The jaded me assumed they just wanted to get a couple of extra bills outta this rec rider. HOWEVER, all of my cycling buddies have told me it would be dumb to spend 2k on a bike without spending the extra time & money for it to be custom-fitted to me.

Any opinions?

TIA


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

IMO, do the free fitting first. After a little bit of time on the bike, see if there is anything that bothers you. Most of these little things can be adjusted like getting a proper saddle, increasing/decreasing stem. After a while, if you are still having pains, get a proper fit. If the free fit provides a painless fun ride, there is no reason to pay for a proper fit if you are a rec rider.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Mckdaddy said:


> Much thanks for the responses so far.
> 
> As I've said, they both feel good to me and I wouldn't significantly rate one over the other. I'm leaning domane b/c of how terrible some of the roads are that I'd be riding on regularly.
> 
> ...


The shop I got my Felt at applied the price I paid for the custom fitting to the bike I subsequently bought.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

chudak said:


> The shop I got my Felt at applied the price I paid for the custom fitting to the bike I subsequently bought.


That's solid of them.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

chudak said:


> The shop I got my Felt at applied the price I paid for the custom fitting to the bike I subsequently bought.


My LBS does the same, and they sell both Trek and Felt (and Giant and Ridley, too).


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Social Climber said:


> My LBS does the same, and they sell both Trek and Felt (and Giant and Ridley, too).



Nice. I have several LBS around town, but they each only carry about 2 brands, with little overlap


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I think a custom fit is worth the money, if you can find a good reputable fitter. I think most shops have some guy that does custom fits. Whether or not they actually know anything is another story.

That being said, I wouldn't worry about it prior to buying the bike. You need to get a basic fit so you know if you need a 56 or a 58 (or whatever size), but you don't need a custom fit to do that.

I love my Felt Zc as well. Got about 11,000 miles on it and love it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Having a pro fit done was included in the price of my Domane, had it done about 9 months after the purchase - didn't know it till I went to pay for the fit when it was done and they told me it was free with the purchase. Free included swapping a stem out too.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Srode said:


> Having a pro fit done was included in the price of my Domane, had it done about 9 months after the purchase - didn't know it till I went to pay for the fit when it was done and they told me it was free with the purchase. Free included swapping a stem out too.


A pro-fit can save you aggravation , time and money if done right. They help make sure the parts are all appropriate for your body after the fitting and the pedals and cleats all properly lined up. Not everyone needs this, but it's a good service, although I'm still surprised to this day that this is not a standard service offered to differentiate the local bike shop from the on-line retailer.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

We offer it for free on carbon bikes and at half price on our aluminum bikes. That being said, I have not had the fit done on me, though our fitter wants me to go through it. My Domane has been the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden - straight out of the box. The only thing I changed was the tires... On my last road bike I went through three stems before settling on a final position.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

MckDaddy,
Both are nice bikes.
Here are my tips to help you answer your question:
Is there much (if any) price difference?
Do you prefer one shop's service over the other? Service may play a big role in the future.
Are either shops offering any pirks, or, any added incentives...computer, cages, bottles, saddle swap (if required)?
My wife's bike came with an 11-28 cassette. (A lot of people have no need for the 11 tooth.) My LBS swapped it for a 12-28 for no charge and upgraded the tires. Made a big difference.
Which bike catches your eye the most? 
Hope this helps


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

ngl said:


> MckDaddy,
> Both are nice bikes.
> Here are my tips to help you answer your question:
> Is there much (if any) price difference? *$400 difference in price w/ the Z5 ($1,700) and Domane 4.3 ($2,100) which could be used to get pedals, shoes, and other items I'll need as I transistion to a road bike.*
> ...



This did help, a lot. Thanks.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Maybe the Trek dealer will match the price (or meet somewhere in the middle)??? (otherwise +1 for the Felt) 

Since you like the Trek's paint and the dealership is closer... (add +1 for the Trek)

The Trek has closer rear gear ratios with the 12-30 cassette vs the 11-34 on the Felt. If you climb major hills the 34 tooth may come in a little hander (if you need it), but, with a 30 tooth you should be able to climb most anything. Again, most people do not need the 11 tooth which makes it almost a wasted gear. Maybe the Felt dealer will swap the cassette. (otherwise +1 for the Trek)

I love the shallow drop handle bars on the Trek vs the bars on the Felt. I find myself in the drops a lot more with the shallow drop bars. Maybe the Felt dealer swap handle bars. (otherwise +1 for the Trek)

I don't wish to start another debate, but, I am not a fan of the BB30 bottom bracket on the Felt...just my opinion. I ride with 3 guys who always have trouble with them. But then again, all 3 bikes are all serviced at the same shop. (+1 for the Trek...maybe)

I have owned Treks and Felts and loved them both, but in this case, it looks like you (and I) are leaning towards the Trek. Maybe you should see if the Trek dealer will move some on the price. 
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't want to muddy the waters, but I'm going to and ask patience of everyone. 

A 2nd test ride of the Z5 vs the Domane 4.3, led me to give the edge to the Trek. "That's it, that's the bike", I told myself.

When finishing up at the a Felt dealer, the guy helping me asked what specific bikes I was looking at. I told him it had been between his Z5/Z4 and the Domane 4.3. He told me he'd love to sell me a bike but that ultimately he wants me to be happy riding whatever it might end up being. He suggested I try out a Specialized Roubaix SL4 Sport, which his shop does not carry. He gave reasons for its popularity, including my desire for a comfortable ride. 

So I'm now going to test-ride the Roubaux this coming Friday.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

The Roubaux is another good bike and well worth a ride before you buy. It should have the shallow drop handlebars and 12-30 cassette like the Trek. What was it about the Trek that you liked better than the Felt? Did you find yourself searching for the correct gear when riding the Felt (which can be very annoying)?


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

ngl said:


> The Roubaux is another good bike and well worth a ride before you buy. It should have the shallow drop handlebars and 12-30 cassette like the Trek. What was it about the Trek that you liked better than the Felt? Did you find yourself searching for the correct gear when riding the Felt (which can be very annoying)?


I didn't experience gear issues w/ the Felt, as the riding areas around the Felt dealer are relatively flat, so the gears just didn't get tested much. As a side note, my city is relatively flat, as are the most of the riding areas outside of the city.

On this test ride I intentionally went over rough areas instead of avoiding them, and the domane performed very well. The Felt performed fine over rough areas as well...no slight against Felt at all. The domane stood out, however, in giving me a more comfortable ride.

The Felt dealer asked me how the domane felt/performed out-of-the-saddle vs the Felt, and I had to admit that I wasn't out of the saddle on either for more than a handful of seconds. He believes that the domane's design at the rear part of the frame w/ the iso-speed coupler would have "too much give" when getting out-of-the-saddle. I told him I could not verify that difference in the two bikes based on my ride of each, but also reminded him that I'm not an experienced rider. He suggested that the Roubaix would not have that same "give" (when out-of-the-saddle) as the domane, while still providing a comfortable ride.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> I don't want to muddy the waters, but I'm going to and ask patience of everyone.
> 
> A 2nd test ride of the Z5 vs the Domane 4.3, led me to give the edge to the Trek. "That's it, that's the bike", I told myself.
> 
> ...


i thought you already did the roubaix, or rationalized that it was out of the running.

nice bike. built for comfort, but it has plenty of giddyup, nice frame. i've heard a lot of good things, especially from older riders looking for a nice combination of speed and comfort, about the roubaix. pricey, but tough to beat. look at the price and the component mix


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

The reason I asked about the gear searching is because some people (me included) find the large jumps between gears annoying. For example with the 11-34 cassette (11-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34) you may find an annoying jump between the 15 & 17 (missing the infamous 16 tooth), a big jump between the 13 & 15 and a huge jump between the 11 & 13. Personally, I love the 12-27 cassette (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27) because it offers fairly tight gear jumps by eliminating the 11 tooth, 30 tooth and 34 tooth cogs. The 12 tooth offers enough speed to stay with the group and the 27 tooth provides a nice bail out gear if needed on the hills. Sounds like you may not need the 11, 30 & 34 cogs. Maybe your dealer will swap cassettes for you.

A freind has the domane (he had an older 5500 Trek) and he finds it very comfortable without too much flex.

I would try the Robaux first.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> i thought you already did the roubaix, or rationalized that it was out of the running.
> 
> nice bike. built for comfort, but it has plenty of giddyup, nice frame. i've heard a lot of good things, especially from older riders looking for a nice combination of speed and comfort, about the roubaix. pricey, but tough to beat. look at the price and the component mix


You shouldn't apologize for exploring your options. I would say add the new Synapse in too if you are re-evaluating at all, but I think you will find that they are all very similar performance-wise and that it is just a matter of choosing one you like best subjectively.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

easyridernyc said:


> i thought you already did the roubaix, or rationalized that it was out of the running.
> 
> nice bike. built for comfort, but it has plenty of giddyup, nice frame. i've heard a lot of good things, especially from older riders looking for a nice combination of speed and comfort, about the roubaix. pricey, but tough to beat. look at the price and the component mix


Thanks for the Roubaix feedback.

My factors/wants when starting this search was: relatively comfortable ride, relaxed geometry, entry-level carbon bike, mostly 105 or the like components, and about 2.2k budget.

How I started out w/ the Z5 (and Z4) and the Domane was no great amount of research. I've always ridden Trek w/ my MB's...nothing but Trek has been my experience, so that was a starting point. The Domane, specifically 4.3, fit the criteria above. A close buddy of mine that got into road biking a couple of years ago raves about his Z5. He too had similar criteria to what I listed above. He is so effusive w/ praise of his Z5, that I added it to my considerations. That's it, nothing more than that for how I began deciding on which bike to buy.

Since starting this thread, I've learned that the Z4 is w/in my price range, but I like the Domane 4.3 slightly better, though the Z4 is a very impressive bike for the money...perhaps the best bike for the money in my price range.

A buddy of mine suggested Sunday that I look at the Giany Defy Composite 2, but -- and this may sound silly -- I don't want to get overwhelmed looking at several bikes that are so relatively similar that someone of my little inexperience can't make a decision.

However, having said that, I am adding the Roubaix b/c the Felt salesperson felt strongly enough to suggest I look at it, even though it is a brand they do not carry. That suggestion carries a lot of weight to me.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, you want a dealer who you have confidence with (not to say you won't get that with the Trek or Specialized dealers). Also, get a bike that you are going to ride. If you don't like it...you're not going to ride as much. Remember that you can alter the ride characteristics by changing the handlebars, saddle, tires and tire pressure.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

ngl said:


> The reason I asked about the gear searching is because some people (me included) find the large jumps between gears annoying. For example with the 11-34 cassette (11-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34) you may find an annoying jump between the 15 & 17 (missing the infamous 16 tooth), a big jump between the 13 & 15 and a huge jump between the 11 & 13. Personally, I love the 12-27 cassette (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27) because it offers fairly tight gear jumps by eliminating the 11 tooth, 30 tooth and 34 tooth cogs. The 12 tooth offers enough speed to stay with the group and the 27 tooth provides a nice bail out gear if needed on the hills. Sounds like you may not need the 11, 30 & 34 cogs. Maybe your dealer will swap cassettes for you.
> 
> A freind has the domane (he had an older 5500 Trek) and he finds it very comfortable without too much flex.
> 
> I would try the Robaux first.




Thanks for that input.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mckdaddy said:


> I didn't experience gear issues w/ the Felt, as the riding areas around the Felt dealer are relatively flat, so the gears just didn't get tested much. As a side note, my city is relatively flat, as are the most of the riding areas outside of the city.
> 
> On this test ride I intentionally went over rough areas instead of avoiding them, and the domane performed very well. The Felt performed fine over rough areas as well...no slight against Felt at all. The domane stood out, however, in giving me a more comfortable ride.
> 
> The Felt dealer asked me how the domane felt/performed out-of-the-saddle vs the Felt, and I had to admit that I wasn't out of the saddle on either for more than a handful of seconds. He believes that the domane's design at the rear part of the frame w/ the iso-speed coupler would have "too much give" when getting out-of-the-saddle. I told him I could not verify that difference in the two bikes based on my ride of each, but also reminded him that I'm not an experienced rider. He suggested that the Roubaix would not have that same "give" (when out-of-the-saddle) as the domane, while still providing a comfortable ride.


I thought the same thing about the Domane's isospeed decoupler when up out of the saddle haing too much give. But it does not! I hammered it and it was surprisingly stiff. I went into the LBS wanting a Pinarello bike in my head and left wanting the Domane instead. It sells itself.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Couple of things come to mind after reading through this thread.

* I have a 2013 Z4 and I've put almost 10k miles on it in the last 15 months. It's a great bike. I didn't even plan on buying one. I went into the store expecting to leave with a F series and after the fitting the shop insisted that the Z series was a better bike for me based on my fit. I never even test rode the bike since they didn't have any in stock. I bought it sight unseen. I had a chance to remedy that "mistake" when my bike was stolen out of my garage within the first month I owned it. While I was messing around with the insurance company I went out and test rode another half dozen different bikes. I'd already put at least 500 miles on the Felt and after every test ride I came back to the Felt. I ended up re ordering the exact same bike and have never regretted that decision.

* I'm sure the Trek is a great bike as well and so is the specialized. At some point you have to stop quibbling and just pick one and pull the trigger. I can tell you that in a year or two of riding you'll probably want to upgrade anyways and as a "newbie" now you'll be in better shape then and have different ideas of what you are looking for in a bike. I hadn't ridden in almost 20 years after racing in college when I bought my Felt. I'm lighter, more flexible and ride differently now then I did two years ago. I love my bike but I'm still looking around at other things since I have the upgrade fever already. Don't succumb to decision making "vapor lock" and incessantly hem and haw and second guess yourself. There is no "right" answer. Any of these are great bikes. You'll be happy riding any of them which ever you decide.

* Regarding cassettes..my bike came with a 10 speed 12-30. When I was really out of shape I used the 30 occasionally. I can't remember the last time I shifted into it...maybe climbing something that was close to 15%. I typically use the 24 and occasionally the 27 even on fairly steep hills. I occasionally spin out the 50-12 going downhill but not sure it's worth more having that slight top end at the expense of losing a gear in the middle of the cassette. If I were to buy a new cassette now I'd probably get a 12-28 or 11-28. However I'm glad I had the bail out gear when I first bought the bike. That said I think a 32 is taking this a little far unless you are very heavy and way out of shape and riding some very steep hills. You could probably work something out with the shop if you really wanted to swap the cassette...or you could just ride it for awhile. You can get a new one for fifty bucks if you decide you want to swap it out.

Spring's a coming...make a decision and get that bike! Then get out there!


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

chudak said:


> Couple of things come to mind after reading through this thread.
> 
> * I have a 2013 Z4 and I've put almost 10k miles on it in the last 15 months. It's a great bike. I didn't even plan on buying one. I went into the store expecting to leave with a F series and after the fitting the shop insisted that the Z series was a better bike for me based on my fit. I never even test rode the bike since they didn't have any in stock. I bought it sight unseen. I had a chance to remedy that "mistake" when my bike was stolen out of my garage within the first month I owned it. While I was messing around with the insurance company I went out and test rode another half dozen different bikes. I'd already put at least 500 miles on the Felt and after every test ride I came back to the Felt. I ended up re ordering the exact same bike and have never regretted that decision.
> 
> ...



Good feedback.

You are right about "stop quibbling and pull the trigger", as I will be happy w/ any of them. I'm kind of enjoying the research & shopping for a bike, not to mention the educated opinions and discourse in this thread.

My decision will be made this Friday after I ride the Domane a last time and the Roubaix. I've taken a day off work to get this done, so I might tryout the Z4 also. Each ride will be about an hour, going over the same path (I'll ride the Roub to near the Trek dealer and back, then the Trek to near the Specialized dealer and back.

I will have the cash saved two paychecks from this coming Friday for the bike, pedals, shoes, and anything else I'll need to outfit this bike, so I've not been a big hurry to make a final decision. I'm anxious for sure. I originally set a goal to purchase a bike no later than the end of April in order to enjoy some spring riding before the summer arrives, so I'm glad to be ahead of schedule.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

"The Felt dealer asked me how the domane felt/performed out-of-the-saddle vs the Felt, and I had to admit that I wasn't out of the saddle on either for more than a handful of seconds. He believes that the domane's design at the rear part of the frame w/ the iso-speed coupler would have "too much give" when getting out-of-the-saddle. I told him I could not verify that difference in the two bikes based on my ride of each, but also reminded him that I'm not an experienced rider. He suggested that the Roubaix would not have that same "give" (when out-of-the-saddle) as the domane, while still providing a comfortable ride."


This fellow (the Felt dealer) has never ridden a Domane. There is no "give" to the bike when out of the saddle. In fact, getting out of the saddle will completely negate the "give" that the frame has when hitting bumps. The seat tube flexes around a fulcrum which is an axle and bearings at the top tube junction. Above the top tube the seat tube bends backwards but below the top tube the seat tube bows forwards - just stand next to one and push down on the seat to see this happen. When you are standing up to sprint or climb that seat tube will do absolutely nothing (there is no pressure on it to make it flex at that point) - so the Felt dealer is making up stories about something that he has no clue. To me he has no credibility.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Depending on what you want to use the bike for, a Trek Boone might be worth checking out too - should have the smoothness of the Domane with the ability to work both on and off road.


----------



## max4ever (Jan 1, 2014)

chudak said:


> As a Felt Z4 owner...I pretty much couldn't disagree with this more.


After test riding a domane for a day, and a new owner of a Z4, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

max4ever said:


> After test riding a domane for a day, and a new owner of a Z4, I couldn't agree more.


there ya go. 

felt rocks.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

I test-rode the Roubaix Sport 105 and the Domane 4.3 today, about 45 minutes each. Having come from riding a MB, both rode great and felt fast. 

I expected a "dream ride" of sorts, I guess, from all the accolades I read about the Domane. The rear ISO speed decoupler made for a comfortable ride, but more so in the rear of the bike, not so much in the front end. Perhaps I had expectations that were simply too high based on all the reviews I had read of the Domane. It rode great, but not any better than the Roubaix, imo. 


The Roubaix's rear and front dampeners made for just as good a ride, I believe. Perhaps the Domane has slightly more comfort in the rear, but the Roubaix more comfort in the front. So the 2 bikes comfort systems evened-out, in essence. 

The Roubaix seemed a little more nimble and responsive and I found its factory saddle was more comfortable also. 


I dropped by the Specialized shop first for that test ride. That shop was fantastic to work with. What a knowledgable, easy-going group of guys. On my visit today and Monday to this shop, I was told a couple of times to make the best decision for me, that they just wanted me to be happy on a bike. This shop probably has the best reputation in the city for service & repair. They told me today that even if I bought the Trek, it would be no problem, that they'd be glad to fit me into it and service it for me, which I understand is good PR, but I appreciated it being said nonetheless. Those guys made me want to hang-out there. Honestly, I didn't want to go to the Trek Shop afterwards, other than I did want to ride the Domane. The Trek Shop doesn't have that same warm feeling. Not bad, just not the same. There's not the same excitement exuded by the staff. It's been mentioned previously about having an emotional connection to the bike, but that goes for the shop as well, no doubt. 

Since I didn't value one bike clearly over the other, the Specialized shop is winning me over. I should have the cash accumulated 1-2 paychecks from now, and place my order. 


On a side note, I tested a bike w/ Ultegra just to see/feel the difference in it and 105. Wow, what a difference. Such crisp shifting. However, I'm tired of saving for a bike and am just ready to ride....105's it is.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mckdaddy said:


> I test-rode the Roubaix Sport 105 and the Domane 4.3 today, about 45 minutes each. Having come from riding a MB, both rode great and felt fast.
> 
> I expected a "dream ride" of sorts, I guess, from all the accolades I read about the Domane. The rear ISO speed decoupler made for a comfortable ride, but more so in the rear of the bike, not so much in the front end. Perhaps I had expectations that were simply too high based on all the reviews I had read of the Domane. It rode great, but not any better than the Roubaix, imo.
> 
> ...


6800 Ultegra and current 105 are not comparable. The 6800 is redesigned and a significant improvement over the 6700. I suspsect if you had compared 6700 to the 105 you would not have been so impressed. Ultegra 6800 is the way to go.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mckdaddy said:


> The Felt dealer asked me how the domane felt/performed out-of-the-saddle vs the Felt, and I had to admit that I wasn't out of the saddle on either for more than a handful of seconds. He believes that the domane's design at the rear part of the frame w/ the iso-speed coupler would have "too much give" when getting out-of-the-saddle. I told him I could not verify that difference in the two bikes based on my ride of each, but also reminded him that I'm not an experienced rider. He suggested that the Roubaix would not have that same "give" (when out-of-the-saddle) as the domane, while still providing a comfortable ride.


That dealer either doesn't understand the Domane or was trying to mislead you. The Domane is a stiffer frame than the Madone, according to Trek. If one is out of the saddle, the only points of contact between the rider and the bike are pedals and the handlebar. At that point, there is no force from the rider's body going through saddle/seat post/ seat tube.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Flieger67 said:


> That dealer either doesn't understand the Domane or was trying to mislead you. The Domane is a stiffer frame than the Madone, according to Trek. If one is out of the saddle, the only points of contact between the rider and the bike are pedals and the handlebar. At that point, there is no force from the rider's body going through saddle/seat post/ seat tube.


Makes sense.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> 6800 Ultegra and current 105 are not comparable. The 6800 is redesigned and a significant improvement over the 6700. I suspsect if you had compared 6700 to the 105 you would not have been so impressed. Ultegra 6800 is the way to go.


Just recently upgraded my Felt to 6800 and the difference is amazing and well worth getting if you can.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Final update, as the shopping process has ended. I enjoyed the experience a bit, but tired of the indecisiveness and persistent analyzing of each bike. 


The Specialized shop (T-Town Bikes) is having a 30% off sale on the 2013 Specailized Roubaix SL4 Expert (Ultegra 6700 on the '13 instead of 6800 for the '14). The 30% sale takes the bike price from $3,800 to $2660. The sale doesn't start until March 7th, but I'll be flying back that afternoon from Denver for work. So I went by the shop today to see (1) what would be the chance of some of these Experts still being available in my size by the time I could get to the shop just before they close on the 7th or on the 8th, and (2) to see if I like the colors they might have in this bike. 


They only had 2 in size 56, but didn't act like they would be gone quickly in the sale. I told him that this bike, even at 30% off, would be a step-up from what I had planned to pay (compared to the Domane 4.3, the Felt Z4/5, or SL4 Sport), but that I was interested in doing so, so long as I could be assured of getting one on the 7th or 8th. My original planned price was somewhere around 2k for entry level carbon and "mostly" 105 comps.

Make a long story short, he told me he'd reserve it for me with 20% down now and not have me wait till March 7th to get the sale price. I was so relieved that it was not one of those "sorry, the sale starts...." type of deals. Now I don't have to worry about my flight being late and/or them being sold between now and then, etc. Maybe they wouldn't have sold anyway, but once I got my mind set on this better model at the sale price, I wanted to see that it happened.


But the deal wasn't completed yet...as I didn't want an undesirable color. I wasn't going to be too picky with 30% off this bike, but wasn't going to take just any color either. That model came in 3 colors, and he had 2 of them in my size: a copper color and a matte black one. The copper color was too similar to Longhorn burnt orange, and I just can't do that, ha. I told Jake (the guy I've been dealing with at the LBS) that I didn't want to be picky about this sale-priced bike, but that I wouldn't pay him $500 for this bike w/ that color. He had a good laugh about that. The other color, matte black with blue striping, looks sleek and I'm very satisfied with it. 


I have an appointment this Monday, March 3rd, to get my shoes, pedals, and fitted to the bike. Glad to have this done so I can start riding something other than my MB. 

Thanks for for everyone's input.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome! Get out there and put some miles on that thang!


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

chudak said:


> Couple of things come to mind after reading through this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spring's a coming...make a decision and get that bike! Then get out there!



This is what you said a week ago....will do!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> Final update, as the shopping process has ended. I enjoyed the experience a bit, but tired of the indecisiveness and persistent analyzing of each bike.
> 
> 
> The Specialized shop (T-Town Bikes) is having a 30% off sale on the 2013 Specailized Roubaix SL4 Expert (Ultegra 6700 on the '13 instead of 6800 for the '14). The 30% sale takes the bike price from $3,800 to $2660. The sale doesn't start until March 7th, but I'll be flying back that afternoon from Denver for work. So I went by the shop today to see (1) what would be the chance of some of these Experts still being available in my size by the time I could get to the shop just before they close on the 7th or on the 8th, and (2) to see if I like the colors they might have in this bike.
> ...


dude, that's an awesome bike, man. with an ultegra group, to boot? that 30 percent off works out awesome. if you were looking for a first level carbon frame with speed, but comfort for long rides, i'm not sure you could have done much better, especially not with the group. I see a lot of "old timers" fcuk im one myself, but I see a LOT of older riders on Roubaix. like I say, they all seem really pleased, I don't think I've ever heard a single complaint. that's a really, really nice frame, one of the best around. not just good bike. GREAT bike. as in world class. the pros ride that mf at paris Roubaix...

two things...the pedals and the wheelset. fulcrum 4's are money, no downspec there. same with the slk crank. money, bro. you might get some arguments on this, but you wont necessarily have to go with look pattern/new shoes/ new pedal configuration. try the spd pedals and spd shoes, they might be just as comfortable, and that way you wont get hooked into an extra two or three hundred for pedals, plus two or three hundred for new shoes. I use shimano spd's and sidi dominators with the spd pattern...AWESOME shoes, they aren't cheap, but for me, I learned with the spd pedals and they work excellent for me on all my roadies, from the specialized with the top end aluminum frame to the felt racing to the bmc. I use the same shimano pedals on all three and don't have to have two sets of shoes and pedals. I don't use my mountain bike anymore, after you get on the roub, you wont either, but if you go spd, you save the trouble and expense of new pedal configuration.no big deal, but something to consider. 

in the end, the extra bread you will pay, that happens with specialized, but it is worth it, their bikes are among the best in the world, first class, championship equipment. plus, not only did you save money, but you did it as smart as you could, using the critical strategy of buying new equipment from the previous year. you made an excellent choice, man, good luck getting in the saddle and on the road. post a few pics when you get it up and rolling, well done....

.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ready for for a ride, but looks like I'll have to wait. 

View attachment 292704


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Linky no worky


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

chudak said:


> Linky no worky



Fixed, I was trying to upload a mobile pic without using photbucket.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


>


the mack.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks again, everyone. I now begin the transition from MB to road bike. Ride, ride, ride.


----------

